# Fitting a Quick Change tool post to a grizzly G4015Z combo machine



## MrTFW (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Boy! Where do I put this one? Move it if it need moving. Here's a picture of my new-to-me 3 in 1 machine -- a 10 year old Grizzly G4015Z. It's identical to the Shopfox M1018 and I'd recommend that manual over the one that came with the griz. 
[attachimg=1]

It didn't take much time making scrap into smaller scrap that I began to lust after a quick-change tool post (QC). I got real tired of playing around with shims every time I wanted to use the lathe. Here's a shot of the tool post I didn't like. 
[attachimg=2]

Aloris seemed highly recommended most places, but the sticker shock left me kind of breathless. Ordered a finely made overseas model of the AXA size. I'd been in contact with the griz folks and they told me I would have to modify any QC if I wanted to use one on this machine. Sounded like an opportunity to me. Got the QC and did a couple of quick checks. First problem was it would be way too low on the compound unless I mounted it on the base of the original tool post. The second problem was the MASSIVE bolt and plate that were supposed to go in the T-slot. The bolt was larger diameter than the slot and the base plate was going to take some serious whittling down in order to fit. 
[attachimg=3]

Oh well, I had some T-nuts and 3/8" threaded studs that were in the clamping set included with the machine when I bought it. The first order of business was to turn out a bushing with a 3/8" hole to fit in the old base -- a piece of brass I had laying around was almost perfect for job. Plus, it's fun to make shiny brass parts. Then I turned out another bushing with a 3/8" hole to replace the one with the 5/8" hole that came with the QC.
[attachimg=4]

It's been a joy to use so far and the 1/2" parting tool that came with the QC cuts through aluminum without any complaint.
[attachimg=5]


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 20, 2011)

When I bought my SB9A it had a latern tool post so I got a AXA QCTP and did make a new t-nut and stud to make it a tighter fit than was supplied also, I guess that what you have to do with some tools you buy. You did a nice job on yours and you will like it for easy setups and maybe be buying more holders for it to fit up to all your cutters.
 Paul


----------



## Patrick423 (Feb 9, 2016)

I see this is from 2011 but I am going to do the same to my Z
Glad these post are still available.


----------



## Patrick423 (Feb 14, 2016)

Got the QCTP from CDCO made bushings. long strong bolt and a T nut. Should have done it long time ago.
Pictures were very helpful. like this site.!
Pat


----------



## hardware1170 (Apr 28, 2016)

Patrick423 said:


> Got the QCTP from CDCO made bushings. long strong bolt and a T nut. Should have done it long time ago.
> Pictures were very helpful. like this site.!
> Pat


Which QC did you buy?  The one I bought from LMS (that they suggested) is too big.


----------



## Patrick423 (Apr 28, 2016)

hardware1170 said:


> Which QC did you buy?  The one I bought from LMS (that they suggested) is too big.


AXA QCTP made bushing and used T nut and stud as in the pictures at start of this thread.


----------

